

Startup Quote: Dennis Crowley, Co-founder, Foursquare - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/7829232439

======
raychancc
Do what you love and the rest will come.

\- Dennis Crowley (@dens)

<http://startupquote.com/post/7829232439>

